# LOG-IN Problem



## AramisCortess (7. Oktober 2008)

nachdem ich jetzt letztens ne kleine lan gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte ich wieder lust AUF D2
darum pw wiedergeholt, und versucht ins bnet zu kommen...

ich gebe acc daten ein und klicke einloggen, und dann steht dort "Bitte Warten...."
naja irgendwie gehts ab dort nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiss jemand weiter?


----------



## Dietrich (7. Oktober 2008)

Wie siehts mit deiner Firewall aus?
Werden bei D2 nicht alle Accounts nach 3 Monaten inaktivität gelöscht?

MfG


----------



## AramisCortess (7. Oktober 2008)

die accs net, nur die chars.
aber nach ner stunde oder so kam ich dann erfolgreich rein^^

ehrhr wie nen low char von mir ne cham runde drauf hat -.-^^


----------



## Nightroad (8. Oktober 2008)

das löschen stimmt nicht ganz
sie werden dann auf ''löschstatus gesetzt''
ABER sie sind noch nicht weg , ausser es will wer nen char mit einem der namen erstellen dann ist er weg
so kann es sein wenn du ganz  besondere namen hast die nie gelöscht werden XD


----------



## Dietrich (8. Oktober 2008)

Aha, danke für die Info. 
Bin eigentlich mehr der LAN Freund und habs bis auf ein oder zwei mal nie wirklich online gespielt.
Deswegen, lieber Spielegott, schenke D3 bitte, bitte, BITTE einen LAN Modus und ich werde dich ewig preisen!^^ 


MfG


----------



## oneq (8. Oktober 2008)

Du meinst so einen wie Diablo 2 jetzt schon besitzt oder wie?
Verstehe dein Problem nicht so ganz^^
Wieso sollte D3 nicht wie D2 auch über LAN spielbar sein?


----------



## Dietrich (8. Oktober 2008)

Ja genau. So wie er in D2 schon vorhanden ist.
Wieso es nicht über LAN spielbar sein soll? Ich hab noch nichts von einem LAN Modus gelesen! 
Zu zeiten von D2 hatte auch noch nicht jeder I-Net oder eine Flat. Also mach ich mir da doch schon Sorgen.

MfG


----------



## Aratosao (10. Oktober 2008)

Versuch mal die Firewall auszumachen sonst weis ich leider nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e : Sorry, war wohl zu langsam :S


----------

